# New deck project



## mtlogcabin (May 25, 2018)




----------



## steveray (May 25, 2018)

That is a great idea...might do that...


----------



## Keystone (May 25, 2018)

LMMFAO.


----------



## cda (May 25, 2018)

Knock knock knock

Did you use to live at 123 Elm Street?

Yes

Please come to the station with me, and wear these braclets


----------



## fatboy (May 26, 2018)

hahahaha...........


----------



## JBI (May 29, 2018)

Hopefully the next owner will have a good sense of humor, AND a strong heart! LOL


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2018)

Helen Hardison said:


> The image you have posted is actually not visible.


I can’t see it either.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 25, 2018)

ICE said:


> I can’t see it either.



ICE, Take your sun glasses off, that might help!


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2018)

There is nothing to see here,,,


Please move on


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2018)

I understand why Helen can't see the image but I should be able to see the image.


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2018)

ICE said:


> I understand why Helen can't see the image but I should be able to see the image.




Old op thread

Time out or site update??


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2018)

cda said:


> Old op thread
> 
> Time out or site update??


None of that.  There is an


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 25, 2018)

ICE being a sawhorse should be able to open it, me not being a sawhorse, I understand the reason why.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2018)

I am not sure what happened to that image but it is gone.  Was it edited or was there a link that is no longer valid.  One of the reasons I don't like links for images, I'd rather people upload a file even though it takes up space on the server.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 26, 2018)

mtlog,

You should put a little more "backbone" into your work, needs more dirt!


----------

